# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  CopyRight

## Klerik

Добрый день всем!!! Или ночь) довольна давно уже работаю в web-деве, и само собой написано множество различных тузл, скриптов. Решился в итоге написать собственный движок, попутно реализовал несколько своих задумок. Сейчас хочется выложить часть кода в сети, дабы получить какую-то оценку или пожелании( восторга или линчевания за кривой код, уж как повезет) Но суть не в этом. Ввиду специфики все лежит в открытом коде (PHP, js) и не хотелось бы чтобы чтобы кто-то упер недописанный двиг, и выдал за свой (буду надеяться что это кому-нибудь будет нужно :blush:). С этим надо как-то бороться. Прошу дать хотя бы true запрос в гугле по этой теме, так как сам я ничего путного не нашел. А если кто подскажет как это все организовать то буду вообще рад бесконечно. Тем кто скажет что я делю не убитого медведя отвечу, что уже есть ряд тузловин, которые также хотелось бы выложить для всеобщего пользования, но чтобы как-то закрепить права на них. Ясно что это не дает защиты от копи паста кода в свой проект, я этого и не боюсь, пусть берут, но ведь движки CMS как-то защищают, против того чтобы кто-то не выдовал их за свои. 
Во общем темный лес для меня, буду рад любой информации

----------

